# Boat for sale



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My brother gave me this boat 9 years ago and it's been in storage ever since. Never been on the water since I've had it but he said it ran great before he gave it to me. It has a bunch of water ski equipment and a couple down riggers that I'll throw in with it for $1,600 total. 
Why am I selling it now, other than I've never used it since I've had it?
I need to raise $2,000 to help my daughter pay for a car, she's been stranded in Cedar City without one this past week because her current car blew its transmission and it doesn't make sense to replace the tranny when the car isn't worth that much.
Anyway, I found her a replacement car and need to come up with the funds to pay for it now.
She is going to school at SUU and works part time for a social service program, so she really needed a car right away and she is also suffering from health issues from becoming Type 1 diabetic this past year. The medical care is costing her about $500 a month right now.
I'm willing to throw in a Leupold 20-60 x 80mm spotting scope with a 2nd 30mm wide angle lens for $400 to go with the boat and the other stuff mentioned.
This is a great deal!
If someone thinks this deal would work for them and help me out at the same time, send me a PM and I can give more details.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I would love to help you sell it. I have one already, but I have a buddy looking for one. Can you send me some pictures of the interior and more details?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> I would love to help you sell it. I have one already, but I have a buddy looking for one. Can you send me some pictures of the interior and more details?


The boat is in Riverton. I'll try and get out there and get more pictures today.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's some pictures of the inside. Kind of dusty but should be easy to clean up.


----------

